

Man vs. machine table tennis match - aronvox
http://www.teamusa.org/USA-Table-Tennis/Daily-Pong/Video-of-the-Day/2014/February/10/Timo-Boll-vs-Kuka-Robot

======
bsaul
Is there any video of the robot actually playing ? This posts almost looks
like an ad to me...

